

Google+ : making users angry ... - ColinWright
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s4/sh/b73f522b-ccb9-4a3e-82a0-26b9d7cca783/fb001bc0914e4158239fa80af7c6b67e/deep/0/Google+.png

======
vdubsman
Where did you get this form?

~~~
ColinWright
Not sure I understand you. This is something I found on the internet. I
submitted the link here because I thought it might interest some HNers, and
possible provoke some interesting discussion.

This isn't my form, nor is it a form I was being asked to complete. I'm not
the person who took the screenshot, nor the person being asked to confirm my
identity.

This is the way HN works - when people come across things they think the HN
community might be interested in, or might like to discuss, they submit a link
to it.

Or have I completely misunderstood? if you want to know more then you might
ask the person mentioned in the screen-shot. here:

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=idan+gazit](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=idan+gazit)

[https://twitter.com/idangazit](https://twitter.com/idangazit)

His story continues:
[https://www.evernote.com/shard/s4/sh/a05b2608-0066-4adf-95b0...](https://www.evernote.com/shard/s4/sh/a05b2608-0066-4adf-95b0-dd2c3cdc7b2c/a130fc82c2f4d7bfbcc6ad57f8b8e1b1/deep/0/Google+.png)

